# Problema de ruido en el cooler del procesador



## Leonel (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola amigos de la comunidad antes que todo feliz dia. Gracias por aportar tantas ideas y comentarios.

Bueno siguiendo con mi tema... tengo una duda, hace unos dias el cooler del procesador de mi computadora empezo a andar mal y un dia se me apago la compu porque se sobrecalento dicho cooler.

Y ahora cuando la prendo a la maquina empieza a andar el cooler y hace un ruido ayer la saque la limpie toda a la maquina por dentro y la puse de nuevo, el tema es que cuando lo prendo nomas hace ese ruido despues de 1 o 2 minutos no lo hace mas.

Mi pregunta es (quiero cambiar el cooler, comprar uno nuevo) si compro uno mas grande, que tire mas aire? seria mejor porque tiraria mas aire para el disipador del micro, le hara mal? si o si tengo que comprar el mismo?

bueno desde ya muchas gracias.

Hasta la proxima


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola Leonel,

Cuando un ventilador empieza a generar ruido es porque los bujes o cojinetes (piezas en las que se apoya y gira el eje) están gastados. Aunque puedes disminuir el ruido aplicándoles un poco de aceite a los cojinetes, esto será temporal. 

Te sugiero que utilices un cooler más grande ya que al ser más grande permite mover mas aire con menos velocidad, siendo esto directamente proporcional con el sonido que genera al desplazar el aire.

Y otra cosa, el enemigo numero uno de la electrónica es el calor, así que no hay nada mejor que enfriar todo lo que puedas el interior de tu PC.

Saludos.


----------



## Juanowar (Jul 20, 2006)

Li-ion ha contestado perfectamente. NO lo demores mas. Aunque el fan ya no haga ruido, es posible que, o deje de girar o lo haga mas despacio, con el consecuente recalentamiento de tu CPU. Si le pones uno más potente no solo NO tendrás problemas, sino que es posible que no deje a la CPU calentarse lo mas minimo.
Saludos.


----------



## Leonel (Jul 21, 2006)

Muchas gracias amigos lo antes posible voy a ir a comprar un cooler que entre... porque tengo muy junto la fuente de alimentacion... asi que espero conseguir uno.

Se los agradesco

Hasta la proxima!


----------

